# Why Get Rid of the Bastards?



## Windship (Jun 8, 2016)

Two days ago I voiced in confidence to a friend my dis pleasure withthe illegal problem. It was overheard by a mexican american citizen who teaches illegals a trade so they can continue stealing our jobs from the American Citizens. He threatened my life if he ever heard me say it again. A mexican american citizen.
Most mexicans here are FOR illegal immigration. Neither care about  Our Country. Its gonna get bad here someday soon. Here in soCal you have to be very, very careful with what you say. These bastards that teach and offer employment are even worse and are nothing more than traitors for undermining the economy of The United States. An illegal is an illegal...dont matter where you com from.


1. $11 Billion to $22 billion is spent on welfare to illegal aliens each year. Home | Federation for American Immigration Reform

2. $2.2 Billion dollars a year is spent on food assistance programs such as food stamps, WIC, and free school lunches for illegal aliens.The High Cost of Cheap Labor

3. $2.5 Billion dollars a year is spent on Medicaid for illegal aliens. The High Cost of Cheap Labor

4. $12 Billion dollars a year is spent on primary and secondary school education for children here illegally and they  cannot speak a word of English! CNN.com - Transcripts

5. $17 Billion dollars a year is spent for education for the American-born children of illegal aliens, known as anchor babies.CNN.com - Transcripts

6. $3 Million Dollars a DAY is spent to incarcerate illegal aliens. CNN.com - Transcripts

7. 30% percent of all Federal Prison inmates are illegal aliens. CNN.com - Transcripts

8. $90 Billion Dollars a year is spent on illegal aliens for Welfare & social services by the American taxpayers.CNN.com - Transcripts

9. $200 Billion Dollars a year in suppressed American wages are caused by the illegal aliens.CNN.com - Transcripts

10. The illegal aliens in the United States have a crime rate that's two and a half times that of white non-illegal aliens. In particular, their children, are going to make a huge additional crime p roblem in the United States CNN.com - Transcripts

11. During the year of 2005 there were 4 to 10 MILLION illegal aliens that crossed our Southern Border also, as many as 19,500 illegal aliens from Terrorist Countries. Millions of pounds of drugs, cocaine, meth, heroine and marijuana, crossed into the U. S. from the Southern border. Homeland Security Report: Redirecting...

12. The National Policy Institute, "estimated that the total cost of mass deportation would be between $206 and $230 billion or an average cost of between $41 and $46 billion annually over a five year period." http://www.nationalpolicyinstitute.org/pdf/deportation.pdf

13. In 2006 illegal aliens sent home $45 BILLION in remittances back to their countries of origin. Wooldridge - How Much Further Into This Nightmare?

14. "The Dark Side of Illegal Immigration: Nearly One Million Sex Crimes Committed by Illegal Immigrants In The United States ".http://www.drdsk.com/articleshtml

So using the LOWEST estimates, the annual cost OF ILLEGAL ALIENS is $338.3 BILLION DOLLARS A YEAR!  So if deporting them costs between $206 and $230 BILLION DOLLARS, if we send them home,  we'll be ahead after the 1st year!!!

Please pass this on.  Americans need to wake up!


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 8, 2016)

What trade was he teaching them?


----------



## Windship (Jun 8, 2016)

I dont want to say but it is a very common, very skilled occupation that employs thousands.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 8, 2016)

Windship said:


> I dont want to say but it is a very common, very skilled occupation that employs thousands.


So you have nothing. Reagan should have never signed the amnesty bill..


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 8, 2016)

Such Mexican American citizens are called "patrons", who facilitate illegals entry into the economy and culture.

Yes, some of them are dangerous.

Report them to the police.


----------



## Windship (Jun 8, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Windship said:
> 
> 
> > I dont want to say but it is a very common, very skilled occupation that employs thousands.
> ...



Oh, I have something...I just dont wanna get dead. Reread my post. And they aaaaall sign an amnesty bill u dope


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 8, 2016)

Windship said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Windship said:
> ...


Yeah an anonymous site with an anonymous name posting something will get you killed....Who is all signed the amnesty bill during Reagan?


----------



## Windship (Jun 8, 2016)

[COMMENT:  So far as I know, these are accurate factual statements.  The arguments for compassion and love are beside the mark.  Both compassion and love are required by our Christian faith.  But stupidity is not.  Allowing people into America who will destroy the very things they come for is not compassion or love.

If Americans had any sense, they would be insisting on changes in Mexico so that these poor could indeed find the good life (at least physically and economically) of which their very rich nation is capable.  If you give a man a fish, you feed him one day.  If you teach him how to fish, you feed him for life.  That is the compassionate and Christian way.  See the IMMIGRATION GUMBALLS presentation for more facts.  

Make that 15 reasons in the title.  According to email #2 below, illegal immigrants kill 13 persons on average every day on our highways.  That comes to over 4700 per year. How does that compare with our casualties in Iraq?  Where is the more dangerous war?  Here or in the Near East?

On Sunday, August 5, I and several family members were coming back from the Pacific beach north of Malibu, California, to Los Angeles to my oldest son's apartment.  We had turned off the coastal road onto Malibu Canyon Road, a two-lane road winding through a deep canyon with steep walls on the sides of the road.  At one point, my oldest son was driving about 4 cars ahead of myself and my second son.  With him were his wife and child, and my second son's wife and two children.  A steep canyon wall was on our left right at the edge of the road.  Just as my oldest son's car was about to pass a small parking lot on the left side, a car darted out of the lot right in front of him, crossed the highway, spun around in a perfect U-turn, crossed the road again, and smashed into the canyon wall.  By the grace of God, no other cars were hit, despite fairly heavy traffic.  We pulled over.  The two in the smashed car stumbled out.  They were able to walk.  I asked the passenger if he had hit his head (the driver side airbag had deployed, but not on the passenger side).  He seemed to shake his head, "no".  He was unable to speak English.  My second son asked him in Spanish.  He was unable to respond intelligibly.  Same was true of the driver.  They appeared to be drunk.

Were they illegal immigrants?  Were they another one of the statistics of the many such immigrants who cause accidents and deaths on American highways?  The circumstances certainly suggest so.  Any one of the cars on the highway could have been hit and people killed.  I could have lost any of the following:  a son, two daughters-in-law, three grandchildren, all in my son's car.  


Read these two articles below.....  And thank God for the Minutemen.

_See _Illegal Immigration For readers that might want to take action, go to Michelle Malkin’s web site: deportthemnow.com and John Vizzi’s victimsofillegaliens.org andusillegalaliens.com.  E. Fox]


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 8, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Windship said:
> 
> 
> > I dont want to say but it is a very common, very skilled occupation that employs thousands.
> ...



He had little choice


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 8, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Windship said:
> ...


He had a choice and he took it..


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 8, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



No, he didn't


*Passed the Senate on* September 19, 1985 (69–30)

*Passed the House on* October 9, 1986 (voice vote after incorporating H.R. 3810, passed 230–166).


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 8, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


Nobody held a gun to his head...he could have vetoed or abstained from signing it...


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 8, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



and it would have passed anyway.


----------



## Windship (Jun 8, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Windship said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Ok,carpentry and plumbing skills. Its doesnt matter what it is. You dont get it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 8, 2016)

Reagan did not have to sign the bill.

He could have vetoed it.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 8, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


By signing it he was agreeing.....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 8, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


The House would not have overidden the veto.


----------



## Windship (Jun 8, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...




Dont be a boob. They aaaaall are for it. If not, then after one side makes law in favor of illegals why didnt the OTHER side straiten it out after THEY got in?...Huh?


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 8, 2016)

Windship said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Windship said:
> ...


In 1982 I had to teach Mexicans to be mason labors, Why? No whites and no blacks wanted to do the job..


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 8, 2016)

Maybe one of these illegal aliens could teach the OP English.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 8, 2016)

Windship said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


 Both the GOP and Dems wanted the illegals for cheap labor for America's great employers, and Americans(not all), had a serious problem accepting their fate at working, welfare help to foster this lack of work ethic...Welfare is about two days pay in my trade...I like to buy the better looking hookers..So I work..


----------



## Windship (Jun 8, 2016)

then they point the finger at each other and all of you fall for it. You know who you are.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 8, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Maybe one of these illegal aliens could teach the OP English.


Na, he was taught by illegals...


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 8, 2016)

There is probably no one who could teach the OP even basic logic.


----------



## Windship (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi uncle terrie. I dont use spell check like you do stupid.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 8, 2016)

Windship said:


> Hi uncle terrie. I dont use spell check like you do stupid.




Your failures go far beyond spelling, idiot.


----------



## Windship (Jun 8, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> There is probably no one who could teach the OP even basic logic.



First, obviously, u have to go find out what logic is.


----------



## Windship (Jun 8, 2016)

Your a traitor uncle terrie


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 8, 2016)

Windship said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > There is probably no one who could teach the OP even basic logic.
> ...





I am quite familiar with the concept. You, however, seem to have absolutely no idea what it is.


----------



## Windship (Jun 8, 2016)

Illegals take our jobs, drive down wages and benefits, increase the amount of hours worked, no overtime, no hollidays, breaks unions, greatly increases unsafe work conditions should I go on?
Uncle terrie and moonboob...read the first post, make light of it and tell me your an American. You cant.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 8, 2016)

Windship said:


> Your [sic] a traitor uncle terrie





More words you don't understand?


----------



## Windship (Jun 8, 2016)

terrie...if ya dont have it, I dont expect you to recognize it...Its good that I dont expect much from u cause I dont get much. I would ban you for never having fact. Just rhetoric and insults and ignorant anti American blab.


----------



## Windship (Jun 8, 2016)

you spam. Thats all you do.


----------



## Windship (Jun 8, 2016)

You go back up to the first post...this time read it and tell me what isnt bad for the country. You wont. Just spam.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 8, 2016)

Windship said:


> terrie...if ya dont have it, I dont expect you to recognize it...






What "it" are you referring to, patient #5432577?


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 10, 2016)

Windship said:


> ....... Just rhetoric and insults and ignorant anti American blab.




Maybe you could provide an example of "anti American blab" [sic]? Maybe you could try to post in something approaching proper English as well.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 10, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Windship said:
> 
> 
> > Your [sic] a traitor uncle terrie
> ...




I wonder where Captain Illiterate thought he saw anything "traitorous."


----------



## Windship (Jun 10, 2016)

You know exactly what I mean. Id ask for facts but you never supply any.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 10, 2016)

Windship said:


> You know exactly what I mean. Id ask for facts but you never supply any.




Unable to clarify, or afraid to admit you're full of shit?


----------



## ChrisL (Jun 10, 2016)

Windship said:


> Two days ago I voiced in confidence to a friend my dis pleasure withthe illegal problem. It was overheard by a mexican american citizen who teaches illegals a trade so they can continue stealing our jobs from the American Citizens. He threatened my life if he ever heard me say it again. A mexican american citizen.
> Most mexicans here are FOR illegal immigration. Neither care about  Our Country. Its gonna get bad here someday soon. Here in soCal you have to be very, very careful with what you say. These bastards that teach and offer employment are even worse and are nothing more than traitors for undermining the economy of The United States. An illegal is an illegal...dont matter where you com from.
> 
> 
> ...



Report that person to the police.  Uttering threats in that manner is illegal, I think, especially if the recipient takes them seriously and fears for his/her life.


----------



## Mudda (Jun 10, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Windship said:
> 
> 
> > Two days ago I voiced in confidence to a friend my dis pleasure withthe illegal problem. It was overheard by a mexican american citizen who teaches illegals a trade so they can continue stealing our jobs from the American Citizens. He threatened my life if he ever heard me say it again. A mexican american citizen.
> ...


WINDFART just made that up. He probably lost his girlfriend to a beaner, that's why he's mad.


----------



## Windship (Jun 10, 2016)

This is so cal...no one is there to report them too. Im moving out of this Mexican state. Im tired of seeing it. Uncle terrie u can move in my stead.


----------



## Windship (Jun 10, 2016)

Please pass this on.  Americans need to wake up![/QUOTE]

Report that person to the police.  Uttering threats in that manner is illegal, I think, especially if the recipient takes them seriously and fears for his/her life.[/QUOTE]
WINDFART just made that up. He probably lost his girlfriend to a beaner, that's why he's mad.[/QUOTE]

wow mudda...thats preety good...omg! did I say "preeety" Yeah, I gotta get out of here and mudda...its really happening.  All of you bleeding hearts that run on emotion need to take a trip to the south west. Oh, and while your here?...try to get a job.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Jun 10, 2016)

Windship said:


> Two days ago I voiced in confidence to a friend my dis pleasure withthe illegal problem. It was overheard by a mexican american citizen who teaches illegals a trade so they can continue stealing our jobs from the American Citizens. He threatened my life if he ever heard me say it again. A mexican american citizen.
> Most mexicans here are FOR illegal immigration. Neither care about  Our Country. Its gonna get bad here someday soon. Here in soCal you have to be very, very careful with what you say. These bastards that teach and offer employment are even worse and are nothing more than traitors for undermining the economy of The United States. An illegal is an illegal...dont matter where you com from.
> 
> 
> ...




I think that it is time to bring back those three famous Texan words? And they are "Remember The Alamo". It is time for European Americans to put an end to this legal and illegal Mexican allowed invasion before it will be too late for European Americans. The billions of tax dollars that have been blown on those Mexican invaders is a crime. That money could have been better spent on America and Americans rather than foreigners. Wake the hell up white American, you are losing your country. It is later than you think.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 11, 2016)

feduptaxpayer said:


> .... Wake the hell up white American, you are losing your country. It is later than you think.




What do you imagine "white American" to be, fool?


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Jun 14, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > .... Wake the hell up white American, you are losing your country. It is later than you think.
> ...




As Trump has said, America wastes millions of tax dollars on illegals, while 60,000 American veterans sleep on the streets at night. Figure that one out, fool.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 14, 2016)

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...








You didn't answer my question, fool.


----------



## Windship (Jun 14, 2016)

[/QUOTE]






You didn't answer my question, fool.[/QUOTE]

why? You never answer a question...still havent too


----------



## Windship (Jun 14, 2016)

heres one for ya uncle terrie. Do you care about the economy of The United  States?


----------



## bodecea (Jun 14, 2016)

Windship said:


> Two days ago I voiced in confidence to a friend my dis pleasure withthe illegal problem. It was overheard by a mexican american citizen who teaches illegals a trade so they can continue stealing our jobs from the American Citizens. He threatened my life if he ever heard me say it again. A mexican american citizen.
> Most mexicans here are FOR illegal immigration. Neither care about  Our Country. Its gonna get bad here someday soon. Here in soCal you have to be very, very careful with what you say. These bastards that teach and offer employment are even worse and are nothing more than traitors for undermining the economy of The United States. An illegal is an illegal...dont matter where you com from.
> 
> 
> ...


Cool story, Bro...where in SoCal are you?


----------



## bodecea (Jun 14, 2016)

Windship said:


> [COMMENT:  So far as I know, these are accurate factual statements.  The arguments for compassion and love are beside the mark.  Both compassion and love are required by our Christian faith.  But stupidity is not.  Allowing people into America who will destroy the very things they come for is not compassion or love.
> 
> If Americans had any sense, they would be insisting on changes in Mexico so that these poor could indeed find the good life (at least physically and economically) of which their very rich nation is capable.  If you give a man a fish, you feed him one day.  If you teach him how to fish, you feed him for life.  That is the compassionate and Christian way.  See the IMMIGRATION GUMBALLS presentation for more facts.
> 
> ...


Michelle Malkin is herself an anchor baby.


----------



## Windship (Jun 14, 2016)

hey uncle terrie...what happens to a country with a strong economy(1915-1970) when you send manufacturing overseas while letting million upon millions of cheap labor illegals while also letting in millions upon millions of low paid H1b visa's?


----------



## bodecea (Jun 14, 2016)

Windship said:


> This is so cal...no one is there to report them too. Im moving out of this Mexican state. Im tired of seeing it. Uncle terrie u can move in my stead.


In SoCal,  (not so cal), there is plenty to report them to....ICE for example.


----------



## Windship (Jun 14, 2016)

uncle terrie, did you know that whooping cough, yellow fever and tuberculosis is on the rise in America? Yeah...u dont care bout that silly stuff and only a raciest bigot would.


----------



## Windship (Jun 14, 2016)

cali is already gone.


----------



## Windship (Jun 14, 2016)

Im gettin out. The only reason they come is for our jobs and our infrastructure which will be trash in a few short years if the mex had to maintain it.


----------



## Windship (Jun 14, 2016)

cmon uncle terrie u coward


----------



## Windship (Jun 14, 2016)

traitor to The Country


----------



## Windship (Jun 14, 2016)

when the shit starts, you'll hide too, huh. You got no guts. Ya got no mind.


----------



## Windship (Jun 14, 2016)

The biggist bigots I see, are coming over the southern border and islam is sending the most. More than mex. As we send our jobs south, they  have less the real reason to come but the rest of the world will. And they,  stil, l are coming. And its not going to stop. 
Illegal immigration is part of the new world economy. We, someday, will be being paid  and treated the same as china treats theirs.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 14, 2016)

Windship said:


> ...millions upon millions of low paid H1b visa's?





H1b are not "low paid."


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 14, 2016)

Windship said:


> Im gettin out. .......a





So, GTFO


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 14, 2016)

Windship said:


> .......The only reason they come is for our jobs and our infrastructure which will be trash in a few short years if the mex had to maintain it.





Not true, of course. An ignorant bigot like you couldn't be expected to understand.


----------



## Indeependent (Jun 14, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > .... Wake the hell up white American, you are losing your country. It is later than you think.
> ...


Mr. Bleeding Heart Liberal to the Ilegal Immigrant rescue.
You're such an asshole.


----------



## Indeependent (Jun 14, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Windship said:
> 
> 
> > ...millions upon millions of low paid H1b visa's?
> ...


Yes they are.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 14, 2016)

Windship said:


> traitor to The Country




Who are you talking to?


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 14, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...






Was I talking to you, fool?


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 14, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Windship said:
> ...




Read the law, fool.


----------



## Indeependent (Jun 14, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


You are a 2 faced Librard.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 14, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...




Who, fool?


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 14, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...








As usual, you have no idea what you're talking about, fool.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 15, 2016)

Windship said:


> Two days ago I voiced in confidence to a friend my dis pleasure withthe illegal problem. It was overheard by a mexican american citizen who teaches illegals a trade so they can continue stealing our jobs from the American Citizens. He threatened my life if he ever heard me say it again. A mexican american citizen.
> Most mexicans here are FOR illegal immigration. Neither care about  Our Country. Its gonna get bad here someday soon. Here in soCal you have to be very, very careful with what you say. These bastards that teach and offer employment are even worse and are nothing more than traitors for undermining the economy of The United States. An illegal is an illegal...dont matter where you com from.
> 
> 
> ...


Obviously a Trump supporter.


----------



## Trumpette46 (Jun 17, 2016)

Has anyone ever thought about illegal immigrants, Mexican drug cartels and ISIS operatives working together to defeat and kill Americans? In a Judicial Watch article, according to a high-ranking Homeland Security Official, Mexican traffickers are helping Islamic terrorists stationed in Mexico to cross into the U.S. to explore targets for future attacks. Jihadists are crossing back and forth into Texas and Arizona. Shaykh Mahmood Omar Khabir, an ISIS operative, who lives in Chihahua Mexico, has trained hundreds of Al-Qaida fighters, has set up a training base in Cuidad Juarez on the boarder. In an Italian newspaper, Khabir bragged how easy it is to stake out American targets. Foreign Affairs Secretary, Claudia Ruiz, Mexico's top diplomat "doesn't understand why Obama's administration and the Media are culpably neglecting this phenomena. This new wave of fundamentalism could have nasty surprises for the U.S."  We better build a very strong fence and close the boarder now. Trump is the only one who will do it.


----------



## Windship (Jun 19, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Windship said:
> 
> 
> > ...millions upon millions of low paid H1b visa's?
> ...



Oh, lol, sorry uncle terrie....H1B1 visa, ok? How desperate and chicken shit...but, thats you and Im not surprised therefore, I am delightfully pleased.


----------



## Windship (Jun 19, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Windship said:
> 
> 
> > .......The only reason they come is for our jobs and our infrastructure which will be trash in a few short years if the mex had to maintain it.
> ...



Oh uncle terrie, how completely out of touch you are.
Have you ever been in a what was a middle class neiborhood after the mex took over....the mex...you know, the bastards taking our jobs?
No, you have not. What a complete desperate move. Uncle terrie...just do some research...the truth will find YOU.


----------



## Windship (Jun 19, 2016)

Trumpette46 said:


> Has anyone ever thought about illegal immigrants, Mexican drug cartels and ISIS operatives working together to defeat and kill Americans? In a Judicial Watch article, according to a high-ranking Homeland Security Official, Mexican traffickers are helping Islamic terrorists stationed in Mexico to cross into the U.S. to explore targets for future attacks. Jihadists are crossing back and forth into Texas and Arizona. Shaykh Mahmood Omar Khabir, an ISIS operative, who lives in Chihahua Mexico, has trained hundreds of Al-Qaida fighters, has set up a training base in Cuidad Juarez on the boarder. In an Italian newspaper, Khabir bragged how easy it is to stake out American targets. Foreign Affairs Secretary, Claudia Ruiz, Mexico's top diplomat "doesn't understand why Obama's administration and the Media are culpably neglecting this phenomena. This new wave of fundamentalism could have nasty surprises for the U.S."  We better build a very strong fence and close the boarder now. Trump is the only one who will do it.



Its is easy to figure out. There is no , lol "war on terror". Just scare tactics to further control the population while bringing laws and policy, in the name of"terror".
I think every ruling body that want to rule instead of govern has done this or a reasonable facsimile.


----------



## Windship (Jun 19, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Windship said:
> 
> 
> > traitor to The Country
> ...



You.


----------



## Windship (Jun 19, 2016)

You following me around like a troll uncle terrie. Keep tryin. I love making you look stupid, lol.
Your gettin desperate too, even reckless, lmao. You make me laugh too, flailing about in the political forum...hahaha.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 19, 2016)

Windship said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Windship said:
> ...





Don't be sorry, just stop telling lies, ignorant douche.


----------



## Windship (Jun 19, 2016)

Show me one lie. Show me where, in one instance, Ive been wrong. Im a reasonable person. If you can show me, I will re educate myself. Just show me...anybody.
You see, I come to my conclusions by research and fact. Not emotion, like you


----------



## Windship (Jun 19, 2016)

..and yes, thats a gauntlet on the floor.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 19, 2016)

Windship said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Windship said:
> ...




What the hell is "the mex"? 

Don't pretend you are interested in a discussion until you are ready to communicate like an adult, fool.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 19, 2016)

Windship said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Windship said:
> ...








Then explain what you think you mean by the charge, fool.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 20, 2016)

Windship said:


> Show me one lie. ........you




Have you ever read the laws pertaining to H1B1 visas? They've been posted here before. 

Read them and stop lying.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 20, 2016)

Windship said:


> ....Im a reasonable person. ...




You're anything but.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 20, 2016)

Windship said:


> ......I come to my conclusions by research and fact. .....





There's another lie. You come to your false conclusions by fear and ignorance.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 20, 2016)

Windship said:


> millions upon millions of low paid H1b visa's?



From 1999 to 2014 total number of H1-B issued 2,583,789. 

Total number H-1B visas issued each year: 
Year	H-1B	H-1B1	Total
1990	794	na	794
1991	51,882	na	51,882
1992	44,290	na	44,290
1993	35,818	na	35,818
1994	42,843	na	42,843
1995	51,832	na	51,832
1996	58,327	na	58,327
1997	80,547	na	80,547
1998	91,360	na	91,360
1999	116,513	na	116,513
2000	133,290	na	133,290
2001	161,643	na	161,643
2002	118,352	na	118,352
2003	107,196	na	107,196
2004	138,965	72	139,037
2005	124,099	275	124,374
2006	135,421	440	135,861
2007	154,053	639	154,692
2008	129,464	719	130,183
2009	110,367	621	110,988
2010	117,409	419	117,828
2011	129,134	418	129,552
2012	135,530	461	135,991
2013	153,223	571	153,794
2014	161,369	870	162,239


----------



## Indeependent (Jun 20, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Windship said:
> 
> 
> > millions upon millions of low paid H1b visa's?
> ...



And when they get their Green Card they are fired and go on Welfare and Food Stamps.


----------



## Indeependent (Jun 20, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Windship said:
> 
> 
> > millions upon millions of low paid H1b visa's?
> ...



Also blows away the myth of the 65K per year limit.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 20, 2016)

Windship said:


> Im gettin out. The only reason they come is for our jobs and our infrastructure which will be trash in a few short years if the mex had to maintain it.



Illegals work in low paying jobs that most Americans don't want. The lowest of the lowest kind of jobs. You are getting out of Southern California because you cannot compete with illegals? 
You can move to Mississippi, WV, Tennessee, Louisiana etc. and take your trailer home with you but I'm staying here in Southern California.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 20, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Windship said:
> ...



These people cannot obtain green card via H1B visa. They are well educated and it's a waste if they only depends on welfare. They do go home after they contract and keep good reputation so they can come back and get another assignment. But the bottom line................ they are taking over high paying jobs.


----------



## Indeependent (Jun 20, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



We have a plethora of Indians pumping coffee and working at Walmart, etc...
This has resulted in massive Black unemployment.
I really doubt they go home as they are INCREDIBLY sensitive vis-a-vis honor.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 20, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...






Nothing but ignorance and stereotypes from you, as usual.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Jul 11, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > .... Wake the hell up white American, you are losing your country. It is later than you think.
> ...




Someone looking like a white person?


----------

